
Photo Essay: Unlikely Places Where 'Wired' Pioneers Had Their Eureka! Moments - raghus
http://www.wired.com/culture/lifestyle/multimedia/2008/03/ff_eureka?slide=2&slideView=2
======
hugh
Interesting, but not really all that unlikely. At home? At work? On a train?
At lunch?

------
ken
Cornell has like 15 cafeterias. Anybody know which one was the plate-wobbling
one?

